# CAAD 9 Color scheme



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking to get different color skewers,seat post clamp and brake lever hoods. Thinking of going red.....What do you guys think?


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Go blue or black. Red clashes. There's a guy on Weight Weenies with a similarly colored CAAD9: Weight Weenies • View topic - New Project - CAAD9 Racer - 6.8Kg Barrier Smashed

Personally I like black-on-blue, but otherwise go blue (and only blue) if you must change it up!


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

I would go white and take the black out of the picture..

Blue frame
Blue bar tape
White hoods
White cables
Blue or white tires
White water bottle holders
White headset & stem
White & Blue saddle 
Blue seat collar
White seat post
Blue hubs
White skewers & nips
Silver breaks & drive train components Ultegra 

That's how I would go..

Or better yet strip the paint Caad9 raw alum looks hot with black accents & none finished components, hubs & rims..


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

That bike looks sweet. The only thing is maybe tape/saddle/hoods/cages/pedals but I would not go too crazy.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I vote for just a white stem (maybe seatpost collar too?)... Either that or white bartape and white saddle. Looks sweet as is tho.


----------



## Abit96 (Feb 13, 2011)

+1 for a white stem (maybe seatpost collar too)...


----------

